# Lawmakers Look At Cougar Evidence



## shaynetilley1 (Mar 3, 2009)

On January 29, 2009, the Michigan Senate's Agriculture and Bioeconomy Committee conducted an unprecedented hearing on the presence and legal status of cougars (mountain lions) in Michigan. ....

Please give your review here..


----------



## HarleyDHawger (Nov 30, 2005)

Unless a cougar comes up and bites a DNR official right in the tail feathers, our state reps, and senators will never beleave that there are cougars in Michigan. there have been reports by CO out in the field but you know how the desk set is.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

What's next? I don't think we need to go so far as to re-introducing 50 or so Mtn lions & try to get their population up. If one or 2 show up once in a while, O.K., but no need to facilitate a larger number.


----------



## gawelg (Mar 19, 2008)

Not trying to be a stick in the mud, but why is a "committee" wasting time and money on a study like this? There either are or are not cougars in Michigan, doesn't matter what a "committee" decides. What is the committee going to do if they decide there are any or not any?

Gary


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

gawelg said:


> Not trying to be a stick in the mud, but why is a "committee" wasting time and money on a study like this? There either are or are not cougars in Michigan, doesn't matter what a "committee" decides. What is the committee going to do if they decide there are any or not any?
> 
> Gary


Right. What a waste of money. Makes you wonder about how many other high $ "committees" there are in Michigan that we never hear about. Just got done reading about how the out of touch fools in Lansing want to raise taxes to pay for road construction!!!!:rant:


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Perfect example of why we need a part time legislature, if this is all these idiots have to spend their time on.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Michigan really is the laughing stock of the country, when we're flat broke, yet our legislators are allowed to spend the taxpayer's money and their time on things like this. 

It's all a ploy for publicity, remembering that next year is an election year.


----------

